# Installing programs on Ubuntu bootable USB??



## bazpaul (May 8, 2008)

hey guys i am a total linux n00b. I have windows xp but can boot Ubuntu from a USB. My question is, is it possible to further install programs while in Ubuntu and therefore i take it these files will be installed to the root of the usb.

I currently have a 4gb USB, any less and i heard Ubuntu crashes.

I would eventually like to install a bittorrent client to the bootable USB, and then download files to my home windows drive. Can you guys talk about installing p2p software or is that frowned upon??

Anyway i need to know if software can be installed to the bootable USB, thanks
ray:


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

We really can't talk about installing p2p software as it is listed in the rules as one of the things on the naughty list. I would recommend that you are looking for a persistent usb install. I would recommend you take a look at this article.

Cheers!


----------



## Nizatidine (Jun 12, 2010)

Puppy makes what you want to do easier, IMHO. Recommend you check it out!


----------



## rmy (Jan 15, 2010)

Generaly speaking, the ability to install packages on you live USB depends on the way you made it and the flavour you have.

By the way, Ubuntu includes a torrent client, because it's the prefered way to dispatch LEGALY gnu/linux releases. P2P is not only for pirates…


----------

